# Sarah Lombardi im Playboy?!



## dante_23 (6 Dez. 2016)

Sehen wir Sarah Lombardi bald im Playboy?
Das zumindest behauptet ihre Freundin.

Keine ahnung, ob an dem Gerücht etwas dran ist, doch sarah wäre, zumindest für mich, endlich mal wieder ein schöner grund, den playboy zu kaufen 

Wie steht ihr dazu? Bloß Gerücht, oder könnte da etwas dran sein?
Und, würdet ihr euch darüber freuen?


----------



## hoshi21 (6 Dez. 2016)

also ich bin dafür. ist doch ein schnuckelchen.


----------



## alpaslan (6 Dez. 2016)

dante_23 schrieb:


> Sehen wir Sarah Lombardi bald im Playboy?
> Das zumindest behauptet ihre Freundin.
> 
> Keine ahnung, ob an dem Gerücht etwas dran ist, doch sarah wäre, zumindest für mich, endlich mal wieder ein schöner grund, den playboy zu kaufen
> ...



Seit Jahren bin ich der Meinung, dass das eher gestern als heute so sein sollte. Bin gespannt auf die Kurven


----------



## pectoris (6 Dez. 2016)

würde es total befürworten...ihren prallen hintern und ihre mords-schenkel zu betrachten, wäre schon ne feine sache! aber bitte dann am ende kein photoshop bzw. noch ein kleines abnehmprogramm, um diese sahnestücke zu korrigieren, weil man es doch häufig vom hasenmagazin gewohnt ist, fast alle frauen auf ein bestimmtes schlankheitsideal zu trimmen. lassen wir uns überraschen...:thumbup:


----------



## capri216 (6 Dez. 2016)

Längst überfällig. 

Das in letzter Zeit im Playboy war, na ja hätte man sich meist schenken können.

Aber die wäre wieder mal ein Highlight


----------



## dante_23 (6 Dez. 2016)

pectoris schrieb:


> würde es total befürworten...ihren prallen hintern und ihre mords-schenkel zu betrachten, wäre schon ne feine sache! aber bitte dann am ende kein photoshop bzw. noch ein kleines abnehmprogramm, um diese sahnestücke zu korrigieren, weil man es doch häufig vom hasenmagazin gewohnt ist, fast alle frauen auf ein bestimmtes schlankheitsideal zu trimmen. lassen wir uns überraschen...:thumbup:


unterschreib´ ich so!
sarah war schon immer kurvig. in letzter zeit hat sie jedoch noch zulegen können :thumbup:

also, mit ihren jetzigen kurven (vor allem ihre oberschenkel) wäre das schon ein wahnsinns shooting!


----------



## Skype (6 Dez. 2016)

Sieht aber immer komisch aus. So ein zwerg mit dicken beinen^^


----------



## Tittelelli (6 Dez. 2016)

die nehmen auch alle, erst <nadel und dann die


----------



## alpaslan (7 Dez. 2016)

dante_23 schrieb:


> unterschreib´ ich so!
> sarah war schon immer kurvig. in letzter zeit hat sie jedoch noch zulegen können :thumbup:
> 
> also, mit ihren jetzigen kurven (vor allem ihre oberschenkel) wäre das schon ein wahnsinns shooting!



sie soll jeden millimeter po und schenkel zeigen


----------



## aldo (7 Dez. 2016)

auf jeden fall, bevor ihre besten jahre vorbei sind.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (7 Dez. 2016)

Also ich würde das sehr begrüssen! :thumbup: Sarah soll sich einen Ruck geben und das Angebot annehmen. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das bereuen würde. Denn ein Playboy-Shooting ist doch für jede Frau so etwas wie ein Ritterschlag!


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Dez. 2016)

Sarah ist eine Süße.


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

Wäre ja nix neues für sie. Finde es unmöglich das ihr ganzes Privatleben in der Öffentlichkeit ausgetragen werden muss.


----------



## berrylol (9 Dez. 2016)

shahia schrieb:


> Wäre ja nix neues für sie. Finde es unmöglich das ihr ganzes Privatleben in der Öffentlichkeit ausgetragen werden muss.



Find ich auch sehr bitter und peinlich


----------



## Death Row (11 Dez. 2016)

Ich fände es SUPER, wenn das passieren würde. Das Privatleben muss man bei ihr aber _sowas _von ausblenden!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (16 Dez. 2016)

Ich sach ma so... die restlichen Strandbilder lassen einen Haufen Retusche erwarten...


----------



## pp1931 (17 Dez. 2016)

würde bestimmt ne gute figur machen im playboy


----------



## 307898X2 (23 Dez. 2016)

pectoris schrieb:


> würde es total befürworten...ihren prallen hintern und ihre mords-schenkel zu betrachten, wäre schon ne feine sache! aber bitte dann am ende kein photoshop bzw. noch ein kleines abnehmprogramm, um diese sahnestücke zu korrigieren, weil man es doch häufig vom hasenmagazin gewohnt ist, fast alle frauen auf ein bestimmtes schlankheitsideal zu trimmen. lassen wir uns überraschen...:thumbup:



so soll es sein - genau so:thumbup:


----------



## Cicoon (26 Dez. 2016)

Bis heutre weiß man leider immer noch nicht mehr darüber, aber ich würde das in jedem Fall begrüßen ^^


----------



## 888 (26 Dez. 2016)

Nun ja, aus meiner Sicht muss man diese Sache von mindestens drei Seiten beleuchten. Der erste Aspekt, der zwar zunächst unwichtig anmutet, aber zwangsläufig Berücksichtigung finden muss, ist der des korrealen Argwohns implizierter gesellschaftlicher Strukturen im administrativen Ad-mon parallel zulaufender Erkenntnisse. Die Quintessenz daraus ist erschreckend, wenn nicht sogar Furcht erregend. Der darauffolgende Aspekt schließt die so gennante "Haus x Vorgarten"-Ratio mit ein. Nun gut, Gegenargumente erschließen sich mir hier vollständig, nur darf man nicht vergessen, das altersabhängige Ausprägungen ihrerseits im Zuge metamorphotischer Entgleisungen, durchaus bedeutsam sind.

Der letzte Aspekt schließt das sozio-kulturelle Umfeld mit ein. Der Vorfall damals in Michigan - 2009 müsste es gewesen sein - hat gezeigt, dass man besagte Fehler nur sehr schwer aus der Vita eines Menschen streichen kann. Es ist grds. nicht leicht, aber prinzip. schon möglich, gener. ablehnenswert, jedoch grundl. durchführbar.


----------



## milfhunter (26 Dez. 2016)

Würde es auch sehr begrüßen sie im Playboy zu sehen, her bitte ohne Retusche!
Im Januar dürfte es aber obligatorischerweise eine Kandidatin aus dem Dschungelcamp zu sehen geben, sofern davon jemand zusagt...!?


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Dez. 2016)

ob die im Playboy ist oder in Afrika ist Muttertag ist doch sowas von egal


----------



## tvgirlslover (26 Dez. 2016)

888 schrieb:


> Nun ja, aus meiner Sicht muss man diese Sache von mindestens drei Seiten beleuchten. Der erste Aspekt, der zwar zunächst unwichtig anmutet, aber zwangsläufig Berücksichtigung finden muss, ist der des korrealen Argwohns implizierter gesellschaftlicher Strukturen im administrativen Ad-mon parallel zulaufender Erkenntnisse. Die Quintessenz daraus ist erschreckend, wenn nicht sogar Furcht erregend. Der darauffolgende Aspekt schließt die so gennante "Haus x Vorgarten"-Ratio mit ein. Nun gut, Gegenargumente erschließen sich mir hier vollständig, nur darf man nicht vergessen, das altersabhängige Ausprägungen ihrerseits im Zuge metamorphotischer Entgleisungen, durchaus bedeutsam sind.
> 
> Der letzte Aspekt schließt das sozio-kulturelle Umfeld mit ein. Der Vorfall damals in Michigan - 2009 müsste es gewesen sein - hat gezeigt, dass man besagte Fehler nur sehr schwer aus der Vita eines Menschen streichen kann. Es ist grds. nicht leicht, aber prinzip. schon möglich, gener. ablehnenswert, jedoch grundl. durchführbar.



Kannst du deinen geistigen Dünnschiss nicht woanders los lassen? Lass dich mal behandeln! Also normal ist das auf keinen Fall


----------



## dante_23 (6 Jan. 2017)

im januar wird wohl eine teilnehmerin aus dem dschungelcamp im playboy vertreten sein. sarah somit nicht....

wen vermutet ihr?


----------



## Jeaniholic (7 Jan. 2017)

Nicole Mieth, das ist doch klar!


----------



## Death Row (8 Jan. 2017)

Schade, dass es Sarah wohl nicht werden wird. Die Teilnahme am Camp hätte ihre Chance definitiv gesteigert


----------



## milfhunter (9 Jan. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> Schade, dass es Sarah wohl nicht werden wird. Die Teilnahme am Camp hätte ihre Chance definitiv gesteigert



Vielleicht nächsten Monat...


----------



## dante_23 (11 Jan. 2017)

es ist *nicole mieth*:


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2017)

Das war mir fast schon klar. Kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## milfhunter (14 Jan. 2017)

Hätte lieber nochmal Gina-Lisa gesehen oder sogar Kader Loth.
Die hätten wenigstens was zu bieten gehabt!
Finde die Fotos von Nicole leider nicht so schön, was die Fotografie anbelangt.


----------



## Death Row (14 Jan. 2017)

Wäh! Ne, da krieg ich Gänsehaut bei den beiden


----------



## Achilles (19 Jan. 2017)

Wir werden ja sehen!


----------



## Rehab (21 Jan. 2017)

Ich glaube nicht so recht da dran. Vermutlich mehr Gerücht für PR-Zwecke als wirkliches Interesse.


----------



## Federal (21 Jan. 2017)

Ich wäre dafür. Sarah ist doch ein sehr ansehliches und Bildhübsches Geschöpf


----------



## happyfeet (27 Jan. 2017)

es wäre für sarah der beste moment, nach dem ganzen stress und negativ schlagzeilen
hätte nichts dagegen


----------



## anchovis (28 Jan. 2017)

Definitiv ein Kauf wert


----------



## Blackpanter (26 Feb. 2017)

würde bestimmt ne gute figur machen


----------



## capri216 (5 März 2017)

milfhunter schrieb:


> Hätte lieber nochmal Gina-Lisa gesehen oder sogar Kader Loth.
> Die hätten wenigstens was zu bieten gehabt!
> Finde die Fotos von Nicole leider nicht so schön, was die Fotografie anbelangt.



Die Nicole ist schon ne Süße, aber die Bilder von ihr im Playboy sind der absolute Müll. Alle sviel zu dunkel und di Bilder in der Wanne sind voll lächerlich.

Und ich möchte diese beide Grusel-Tanten weder mit noch ohne Klamotten sehen


----------



## Punisher (6 März 2017)

Die Vorstellung ist klasse


----------



## olli67 (7 März 2017)

dante_23 schrieb:


> Sehen wir Sarah Lombardi bald im Playboy?
> Das zumindest behauptet ihre Freundin.
> 
> Keine ahnung, ob an dem Gerücht etwas dran ist, doch sarah wäre, zumindest für mich, endlich mal wieder ein schöner grund, den playboy zu kaufen
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, da schon seit dem Fremdgehen Ihr auf Facebook/Instagram bei jedem Posting eine Hass welle nach der anderen auf Sie einstürmt mit teilweise Bemerkungen die unter die Gürtellinie gehen. So nach dem Motto Schlampe Hure Bitch etc. Wenn Sie jetzt noch Nacktbilder im Playboy machen lassen würde, wäre das gerade zu ein gefundenes Fressen für die Meute wie auch für Pietro auch wenn er selber schon sagte, man solle endlich mal aufhören dauernd Sie zu Beleidigen etc. 

Was den Playboy angeht so finde ich lässt die Qualität schon etwas nach. aber kann auch nur mein eigenes Empfinden sein.


----------



## capri216 (8 März 2017)

olli67 schrieb:


> Was den Playboy angeht so finde ich lässt die Qualität schon etwas nach. aber kann auch nur mein eigenes Empfinden sein.



Das ist aber schon länger so . Im jetzigen die mir völlige unbekannte und nicht besonders hübsche Skiläuferin und auch davor nichts Tolles.

Im nächsten Playboy ist dann wahrscheinlich die Küchenhilfe von den Geissens drin oder so.

Da wäre mir die Lombardi schon lieber


----------



## ingo03 (11 März 2017)

Ja die populären Zeiten des Playboy scheinen vorbei zu sein. 
Auch wenn z.B. Ronja Forcher im aktuellen Heft sicher sehr schön ist, 
wirkliche Promis gibt es kaum noch im Heft


----------



## dante_23 (11 März 2017)

leider muss ich dem zustimmen.
seit einigen jahren läuft beim playboy einiges schief... bis auf wenige ausnahmen waren größtenteils nur c-promis dabei. ich mein´, ist das der anspruch vom playboy?
noch vor 15-20 jahren war es eine ehre, darin abgebildet worden zu sein. heute schafft es jedoch nahezu jede.

auch wenn die shootings um einige jahre zu spät kommen würden, aber warum nicht eine jeanette biedermann, eine verona pooth mit geld geradezu "überschütten", um mal wirklich wieder einen star zu bekommen, um das magazin so auch für weitere größere stars attraktiv zu machen?


----------



## pectoris (11 März 2017)

sarah wird uns derzeit definitiv nicht mit pb-fotos beglücken, wenn man ihren letzten aussagen glauben schenken mag. sie sagt selbst, dass sie momentan ein paar kilos zu viel mit sich "herumschleppt" und ist diesbezüglich auch nicht stolz darauf...chance für den pb = 0%.

p.s. aber ronja im pb find ich mehr als geil...


----------



## dante_23 (11 März 2017)

pectoris schrieb:


> sarah wird uns derzeit definitiv nicht mit pb-fotos beglücken, wenn man ihren letzten aussagen glauben schenken mag. sie sagt selbst, dass sie momentan ein paar kilos zu viel mit sich "herumschleppt", und ist diesbezüglich auch nicht stolz darauf...chance für den pb = 0%.



davon habe ich ebenfalls gehört. frauen und ihre komplexe.... 

dazu, falls die geschichte hier hier tatsächlich stimmen sollte, dann gute nacht. dann wird es wohl nie ein shooting von ihr geben


----------



## jalaaa18 (13 März 2017)

sarah wäre geil


----------



## adnrak (15 März 2017)

pectoris schrieb:


> sarah wird uns derzeit definitiv nicht mit pb-fotos beglücken, wenn man ihren letzten aussagen glauben schenken mag. sie sagt selbst, dass sie momentan ein paar kilos zu viel mit sich "herumschleppt" und ist diesbezüglich auch nicht stolz darauf...chance für den pb = 0%.
> 
> p.s. aber ronja im pb find ich mehr als geil...



der rest von uns müssen nur noch ein paar pfunde zu verlieren warten


----------



## Ollrich (24 März 2017)

Das wäre ein absoluter Traum


----------



## dante_23 (10 Mai 2017)

nina bott wird im aktuellen playboy zu sehen sein!

auch wenn sie bereits einige male im playboy war - nina ist für mich *Das *highlight der letzten ausgaben! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2017)

Ich habe zuerst meine Zweifel gehabt, aber die Bilder sind GEIL! :drip:


----------



## wangolf (11 Mai 2017)

Die Bilder sind doch eh völlig unnatürlich und gestellt, ich habe bisher und würde niemals auch nur einen Cent für diesen Playboy ausgeben .....


----------



## dante_23 (11 Mai 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich habe zuerst meine Zweifel gehabt, aber die Bilder sind GEIL! :drip:


geht mir genauso 
wie gefällt dir das 70er-jahre setting?


----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2017)

Die Location gerät fast zur Nebensache 
Aber Stiefel und Hotpants stehen ihr super <3


----------



## dante_23 (11 Mai 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> Die Location gerät fast zur Nebensache
> Aber Stiefel und Hotpants stehen ihr super <3


die stiefel, das stimmt. die stehen ihr aber sowas von! :drip:
dazu gefallen mir die stulpen (heißen die so?) sehr an ihr 

schön, dass sich dieser shoot deutlich von den vorherigen unterscheidet


----------



## capri216 (31 Aug. 2017)

Scheinbar scheint das ja doch was zu werden mit der Sarah und dem PB


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Aug. 2017)

ihr habt schon Probleme. Glaubt ihr der Playboy lässt sich von ein paar sabbernden und verklemmten
Typen vorschreiben wer da rein kommt.


----------



## hanfi (1 Sep. 2017)

Sarah Knappik wirds.


----------



## Suedoldenburger (1 Sep. 2017)

Ich würde mir dann den Playboy bestimmt nicht kaufen - selbst 0,50 € wären zu viel Geld.

Die Lombardi ist einfach nur klein, fett und überall aus dem Leim gegangen. Das kommt vom vielen Faulenzen und rumlungern. Ich finde nichts, aber auch gar nichts hübsches daran und mich würde es einfach ankotzen,. wenn die Trulla für Playboy-Fotos, die dann auch bis zu Unendlichkeit mittels Photoshop retuschiert werden, auch noch fürstlich entlohnt wird.


----------



## capri216 (1 Sep. 2017)

Vielleicht solltest du mal zum Augenarzt gehen, selten so einen Käse gelesen.


----------



## capri216 (1 Sep. 2017)

hanfi schrieb:


> Sarah Knappik wirds.



Hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## peter.hahn (3 Sep. 2018)

warum auch nicht.


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

Auch mit ein paar kilos zuviel immer noch heiss


----------



## Ollrich (11 Juli 2019)

Würde mich trotz den Kilos zuviel darüber freuen.


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Juli 2019)

Ollrich schrieb:


> Würde mich trotz den Kilos zuviel darüber freuen.



angeblich im nächsten Playboy soll Maren Gilzer sein


----------



## olleg poppov (1 Aug. 2019)

sie sollte es tun


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Am Ende sind Playboy Fotos doch nie so heiß, wie man sie sich vorstellt.&#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*♂️


----------



## Alex1411 (3 Mai 2020)

Yes please! Wäre ein Grund für ein Abo


----------



## range (9 Mai 2020)

Wäre traumhaft


----------

